# Wobbly arrow flight at 40 yards



## jafrance (Nov 20, 2013)

I shot at 40 yards today to re-verify that my HHA optimizer tape was correct. Conditions were breezy (10 mph blowing from my left to right) but nothing that was keeping me from holding on target. I also shot at 20 and 30 yards. At 40, I could see my arrows wobbling badly (IMO) but were hitting basically where I wanted them to. My sight tape is off a bit, but after making the needed adjustments to the sight, I was grouping well enough. However, I'm still getting very wobbly arrows at that distance. Not seeing it at shorter distances.

So my question is, could this be due to the wind or something with my hold?

G5 Quest Torrent
#60
29 1/2 DL
GoldTip 300 spine standard diameter shaft
100 grain 3D Field points


----------

